# Facebook



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Yuray (Jan 28, 2011)

............another painful read...........:bonk:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 28, 2011)

"It's just common sense."


----------



## metalhealth (Feb 12, 2011)

...


----------



## CarlaMarie (Feb 13, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## bloodwood (Feb 14, 2011)

My brain hurts...:bonk:


----------



## SilentNinja (Feb 21, 2011)

:lol: LOL


----------

